# What to do when a client hires an additional photographer for an event?



## Sarah2531 (Jan 29, 2012)

I just experienced something new and am looking for advice on how to make sure it doesn't happen again. I was hired to photograph a quinceanera. It was for two girls, and it about a 150 guests, definitely manageable for two photographers. When the event starts, we realize that there is another photographer standing with the videographer. We knew that they had been looking for a videographer, but knew nothing about this other photographer. We spoke with one of the mother's (the one who hired us) and she said that another family member of the other girl hired the videographer, and the photographer "came with the package". Things got very stressful at times, as we were trying to be respectful of this other photographer, but at the same time making sure we do what we needed to do to. What's funny is that the family honestly thought they were helping us out by bringing in this other photographer, and we were blindsided since we knew nothing until it started.

I'm pretty sure I've seen some event photography contracts that have a section that will explicitly state that, if hired, we will be the only professional photographers on site. So that might help if fully explained to the client. But what happens if another one is hired anyways, and I show up to another photographer at an event? I don't think that gives me the right to refuse to photograph, so what do you do?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sarah2531 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen some event photography contracts that have a section that will explicitly state that, if hired, we will be the only professional photographers on site. [...] I don't think that gives me the right to refuse to photograph, so what do you do?


If it was in your contract, it certainly would give you the right not to shoot.  Don't expect to be paid though.  

Although, your contract (between you and person "x") would not prevent "person y" from hiring someone, as you do not have a contract with them.

You could make the organizer of the event aware that other guests should not hire a photographer, and hopefully they would forward that information to everyone else - 'it's already taken care of'.

I think you would be within your rights to refuse to shoot (provided it was in your contract), but I think I would still, personally, try to find a way to make everyone happy.  I mean, you're already there with all of your gear ... might as well take some pictures and make some money.


----------



## Ediacol (Jan 29, 2012)

You _could _refuse the shoot but I'm assuming along with the joy it brings you were also doing it for money so that might not be an option plus the whole 'i'm not doing it' reminds me of when you're a kid and some other kid you don't like shows up and you say "I'm not playing anymore" I would say in this case, continue the shoot and try your best to do better than the other guy just so that they re-hire you for more events! but in the future make it a little more clear that you will be the only one shooting the event.


----------



## Carny (Jan 29, 2012)

I would try to take better pics than the other.

I just had to look up what a quinceanera was.  I don't know if they have alcohol, but if they did I would keep having drinks sent to him.  Maybe he'd get smashed and make a fool of himself.


----------



## adversus (Jan 29, 2012)

If your contract states you are the only photographer allowed, then you can refuse to shoot.  If your contract says nothing about it, and you refuse to shoot, then you can be liable for breach of contract.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 29, 2012)

It's in my contract and I cover why it's in there when we go over the contract. People honestly think that it's easier to have more photographers when in fact it isn't. They don't know any better until you educate them.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 29, 2012)

If your contract has a set price already agreed upon, who cares who else is taking pictures. Do the job you were paid to do.


----------



## naptime (Jan 29, 2012)

if it wasn't in your contract to start with... well.... you know ....


you said::  "Things got very stressful at times, as we were trying to be respectful of this other photographer, but at the same time making sure we do what we needed to do to."


would it have been less difficult to discuss the situation with the other photography once you knew you were both going to be shooting?

how hard would it be to be professional adults, and discuss how both of you could get your job done without stepping on toes.

why did it have to be stressful?


----------



## xj0hnx (Jan 29, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> If your contract has a set price already agreed upon, who cares who else is taking pictures. Do the job you were paid to do.



This. 

I could understand it being an issue at a smaller function, or something like a wedding, but at a quinceanera with that many people I don't see it being as big an issue. Besides, it wasn't the one that hired you, can't really control what other people do.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 29, 2012)

It is more commom than you think. For instance, at weddings I concentrate on the bride and groom. Its is my style. I am not into photographing every guest in the room. The bride a groom know that going in and I suggest if they want things that I do not cover then they should hire an additional photographer on their own, or we will find someone for them for an additional fee. Some people do hire additional people or hire someone that does a "photoboot" type set up in the corner. But we claim the main events and it is in our contract.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2012)

naptime said:


> how hard would it be to be professional adults, and discuss how both of you could get your job done without stepping on toes.
> 
> why did it have to be stressful?



Well, we don't really know what kind of time frame the OP was working with here. Sitting down and hashing things out with another photographer that you've never met before to make a 'game plan' isn't easy. 

The other photographer may have felt just as "entitled" to shoot the event as the OP was, even if she was hired after the fact. 

Shooting events and cohesively working with another photographer (like a second shooter that you hired) is one thing, they know that they're there to take direction from you. A third party can literally be like throwing a wrench in the cogs. 

It makes things extremely stressful for a job dependent on 'getting the shot', but also having someone else compete for the same shot.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jan 29, 2012)

just make sure you get paid and let the photos speak for themselves. if they produce better photos then they do, if not then dont worry. either way make sure you get paid.


----------



## raider (Jan 29, 2012)

i'd immediately have a small talk with the other guy to hash things out and carry on.  i would immediately stop considering the photographer who told me - you may want to hire another photographer, i usually don't get everything.


----------



## lapequesalsera (Jan 31, 2012)

I would just do what they paid me for and act professional about it, I would stop worrying about everybody else with a camera (paid or not) and concentrate on capturing all the unforgettable moments of these teens.

If there were 2 pro photogeaphers and A was complaining about B, but B was just taking pictures the whole time... Who do you think they will hire for their next event?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2012)

lapequesalsera said:


> I would just do what they paid me for and act professional about it, *I would stop worrying about everybody else with a camera (paid or not) and concentrate on capturing all the unforgettable moments of these teens.*



That's also tough to do when you have to worry about some random 'photographer' ruining your shot. I've been there.


----------



## MReid (Jan 31, 2012)

Once you arrive there and there is another photographer "it is what it is".
Before things start you should always introduce yourself and have a chat with the sound man videographer event planner and additional photographers if there are any.
Be professional, work as a part of the team that your clients have hired, communicate and get great shots.


----------

